# Landlord issues...



## aiko (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys! 
My boyfriend and I are renting a new house next year, and we each have a 20 gallon tank. Our landlord does not have a problem with that, however he is worried about the tanks breaking and the water spilling. I have assured him that it will not be an issue as my bf and I take great care with our tanks. He is insistent that we put something under the tanks to "catch" the water so it does not spill on the carpeting. His suggestion was a plastic kiddie pool. We don't want to use anything that will look that ridiculous, however we need something big to catch 20 gallons of water. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

First if all, what a worry-wart.

Second, was he serious? A kiddie pool?? 

I bet, if he has kids, he wants to put them in a plastic bubble so they don't risk catching The Plague.


----------



## aiko (Apr 6, 2013)

That's what I told him! He's super insistent that we use something though. I didn't want to say something to him, but I think it's ridiculous... I don't want a kiddie pool sitting in my room underneath my shelf that my tank is on....


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't blame you a bit. 

PETCO is having one of those $1 per gallon sales. You could get another 20 gallon and put it under there. Wonder how he would feel about that. ;-)

Would probably be worried it would break too.

I think pretty much anything you could use would create an eye sore.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If your tank were to "burst", nothing short of a kiddie pool would probably help keep the water from carpeting and even that's debatable. But if it were to just start leaking, you might be able to save the carpet if you had some plastic runner material under it or a mat with rubber backing. You can probably find something like that at a Home Depot.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

how about insurance? i don't know if carpeting would fall under your policy (renter's insurance) or his, but a quick call to State Farm (or whoever) would answer that. I bet he'd be pleased at the prospect of brand-new carpeting should something happen. It might be the nudge you need to take out a renter's policy - something few think to do.


----------



## aiko (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you guys for reassuring me that I'm not crazy in thinking it won't be a problem... Currently, I have my tank sitting on a wooden microwave stand (like a cabinet on wheels), and my bf's is on a dresser. Honey Badger 1- I do already have renters insurance, but I am going to mention that to him the next time we talk. Our tanks are both 20 gallon "long"'s, so I don't think the tank and the stand would even fit in a kiddie pool to begin with. This whole thing is just a nightmare.


----------



## OspreyPrey (Apr 5, 2013)

How about something along the lines of this, just without the lid?










It may not catch much water (in fact barely any if that) but it might be enough to convince your landlord. They can be bought at target for less than $10-$15. If he needs it to have higher walls, then you can just return it for a better one, and the clear plastic is less obtrusive than a kiddie pool. =P Plus, the plethora of sizes means that there must be one that is the perfect size for your tank.

Osprey


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah, the landlord is a twit for sure - there's no question about it.

it's regrettable that it even came up in conversation. i'm pretty sure a fish tank doesn't even count as a "pet" legally. I wouldn't have even thought twice about it... either as a landlord or a renter.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's been along time since I rented an apartment,but it would seem obvious that a land lord who would make such demands would also want a security deposit?In my day security was a month at least sometimes first and last month.Would not that cover the cost of a carpet installed in a rental unit?(they're not made of gold!)And much like wheeled goat said animals in cages(never to be loose ) don't really count as pets.The odds of an aquarium breaking are fairly slim although just leaking does occur.
You need to explain that you are a responsible person and if he has issue with that then I would question how he feels comfortable renting to you at all?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Back in the '70's and '80's I owned a couple of dozen rental houses in the Charlotte, NC area and I learned real quick to use a rental agreement that stated in plain English "No Pets". Of course the tenants did as they pleased but at least I had legal grounds to keep their whole deposit if there was a mishap. Two of my renters moved out and left their 55's with all equipment and wrought iron stands . That was no problem but one red neck genius had a red tailed boa that bit his girlfriend's daughter so naturally the lawyer decided that I had the deepest pockets and therefore must be sued. The only thing that saved me was that "No Pets" clause; the judge saw that and dismissed the case. Justice served. Good luck with your landlord, he is a bit too hard on we fish heads. Tell him your fish won't keep the neighbors up with their barking. And even though they are will be pooping in your living room, your fish won't stink up the place like a dirty litter box. I don't even want to think about what a dog can do to hardwood floors.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

my antagonistic side just wanted to share a thought:

are you also not allowed to have a glass of water on the coffee table, for fear that it would spill?
how about a Super Big Gulp?
gallon of milk? extra large container of Tide detergent? 3 gallon jug of drinking water? 
how much cleaning solution are you allowed to carry around the place in a bucket when you're cleaning/mopping?

what's your landlord's cutoff for the largest container of liquid allowed in the apartment?

/antagonistic rant

not sure if you really wanna go toe-to-toe arguing this point with him, probably not the most productive course to take - but figured i'd give you some fuel if you do. *w3 

good luck! keep us posted! *pc


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the best approach would be to call your insurance agent and ask him to send you a copy of your policy/w the clause about paying for a
carpet to be installed if you damage the old one by the tank breaking...that clause to be circled by the agent. Then you could show it to that
wacco. I smell future issues/w this management. BTW I live in public housing due to Katrina. The lease allows you to even after your income
gets up there but you pay more. Get this...I have no damage deposit...but if I want an aquarium over 10 gaL I have to give them a $350 dep.
So I have two ten's now. Hard decisions ahead. At the rate my rent is I can find a cheaper place...but I only pay about half my utilities now.
Add the whole utility bill to the new rent and I would be paying more than I am now. I'm hesitant about moving because they allow people
on SS to live here at a good rate and I'm only one year away from that but don't know how long the wait would be if I move before then and back
again so...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If I may ask what kind of flooring is down and is it new?

My thoughts are, if he is that worried about a tank busting, have you looked into an acrylic tank? I know they can be pricey but you could explain that since there is no silicon, it is virtually leak proof.They can look very nice too. Perhaps that would solve the kiddie pool under the tank issue.


----------



## aiko (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you guys again for reaffirming my thoughts that this is obscene. For those asking about an acrylic tank, I really can't afford that. I'm a college student, and money is incredibly hard to come by right now. The flooring is carpet, and its not new as far as I know. We did not ask about it when touring the place because we didn't think it would be an issue. I am going to talk to my insurance company about my policy on Friday. Thank you all for the help. And in case of him not accepting the insurance policy, keep the ideas for a "catcher" coming please!


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

any updates to the saga? *pc


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Your landlord's a moron. And they care about 20 gallons?? That's a pretty small tank to begin with.

Best bet is to just add a rider to renter's insurance or whatever -- to make them happy.

-Zeke


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

WheeledGoat said:


> my antagonistic side just wanted to share a thought:
> 
> are you also not allowed to have a glass of water on the coffee table, for fear that it would spill?
> how about a Super Big Gulp?
> ...


*r2 NOW THATS GOOD STUFF!

Thanks for putting it into perspective. You would have a worse condition in the home if plumbing burst, toilet overflow, hot water heater pop. 
20 gallon tank can only do 20 gallons of damage. 
Plumbing however... well now thats endless.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^
That is good stuff!
Possibly as stated not a winnable argument(with an unreasonable/nonconsiderate person),but still a good point and one I would not let slide!
I'll mention again,carpet in rental units are not made of gold!
I would after reading rayray74's post ask what is in it for you if some of his equipmet fails,and damages your property?
Again probably not a winnable argument but?


----------

